# JPA, JTable und 2 DB-Tabellen...



## oliver1974 (17. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich versuche hier meine ersten Schritte mit JPA... unter Netbeans 6.5 und einer aktuellen
Derby-Datenbank. Provider ist TopLink.

Als ich "damals" noch was mit Java programmierte und Datenbankanbindungen machte, ging
das überwiegend noch direkt via JDBC.... oder gleich über die EJB - Hämmer...  

Jetzt also JPA für Desktop-Anwendungen. Gut.

Ich muss gestehen, ich scheitere bisher kläglich.. obwohl ich mehrere Tutorials auf netbeans.org
studiert habe, ist der ganze (vermeintliche.. hoffentlich!) Framework-Overkill für "das bißchen" Datenbankanbindung
momentan etwas heftig für meinen Geschmack. Irgendwie habe ich wohl die falschen Tutorials erwischt oder gerade Tomaten auf den Augen.

Zur Sache:

Modellfall: Eine JTable die nachher 2 Spalten haben soll.

Wir haben in der DB zwei Tabellen:


```
Tabelle "MASCHINEN":

ID  NAME        STANDORTID
1   Maschine 1  2
2   Maschine 2  1

Tabelle "STANDORTE"

ID  NAME
1   Hinzhausen
2   Kunzhausen
```
In der JTable hätte ich nun gerne in der 1. Spalte den Maschinennamen angezeigt, in der zweiten
den Standortnamen.. 

Ich krieg das momentan ums verrecken (sorry) nicht hin.. Maschinennamen und Standortid ist kein
Problem (ist ja auch in einer Tabelle), aber sobald ich das wie oben beschrieben machen will wirds kompliziert.

Ich dachte, ich könnte über eine View gehen.. die View funktioniert auch und zeigt mir die Maschinen mit
den passenden Standorten im Klartext, nur kann ich die View gar nicht anwählen wenn ich bei der JTable im Designer auf "Table Contents->Table Model->Bound->Import Data to Form" gehe, da werden nur Tabellen angeboten.. und zwar immer nur eine.

Wie macht man sowas triviales?

(Später muss ich noch eine ComboBox an "Standorte" binden.. also "NAME" anzeigen lassen Rückgabewert ist aber nach Auswahl natürlich die gewählte "ID"... Aber soweit wage ich noch nicht mal zu träumen).

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## maki (17. Mrz 2009)

JTable ist definitiv ein View Element, kannst du erstmal ignorieren da es nix mit Persistenz zu tun hat.

Zeig mal deine Domain-/Fachklassen/POJO oder wie auch immer du sie nennst.


----------



## oliver1974 (17. Mrz 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.. bin selber aber schon einen ganzen Schritt weitergekommen:

Im Prinzip steht unter

Creating a Custom Java Desktop Database Application - NetBeans 6.1 Tutorial

das wichtigste drin.. wenn man nicht gerade alles wichtige irgendwie überliest, wie ich.

Knackpunkt war bei mir nur noch die Anpassung der Tabellenspalte unter "Table Columns", was man
explizit machen muss.. vorausgesetzt, das Mapping der Entity Class stimmt bereits, das hatte ich aber schon richtig angepasst, so wie das aussieht....

Und schon klappt das auch.

Mal sehen, ob ich da weiterkomme... die ganze JPA Geschichte hat ja soviele Aspekte, da kommen
bei mir bestimmt noch Fragen auf.


----------

